# kaiboer k3 or asus oplay mini?



## bournurplusher (Apr 17, 2013)

i wanna buy entry level HD media player under 4k.my choies are
1-asus oplay mini-no lan connection-realtek 1055 chip-128mb ram
2-kaiboer K3-lan connection-realtek 1185 chip-DDR3 512MB, 256MB NAND FLASH
oplay mini any realtek chip upgrade or same old 1055 chip?
i have pioneer HTP -071 home theater,dragonfly usb DAC.which one play my flac songs collection sound good?

plz compare side by side to choose better one?


----------

